# Pregnant Rabbit



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've just found this add on gumtree ....

pregnant rabbit moulsecoomb Brighton other pets for sale

I feel so sorry for her as its going to really stress her out being moved, not fair on her at all! I would help, but I have no idea how to look after a rabbit??

Anyone in the area who can help??


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just found this add on gumtree ....
> 
> ...


Shes also selling her to Lab dogs.... 6 and 7


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

what area is it?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Its in Brighton, east sussex...


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I could go and pick them up, and they can stay in my spare room until shes had her babies, but it couldn't be permanent as I have 3 dogs, who have never met a rabbit so it wouldn't be ideal


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

It gets worse...same person now looking for a puppy.....

im looking for a puppy moulsecoomb Brighton dogs and puppies for sale


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

even more confused....

two male labradors moulsecoomb Brighton dogs and puppies for sale ....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

?


Michelle.... said:


> It gets worse...same person now looking for a puppy.....
> 
> im looking for a puppy moulsecoomb Brighton dogs and puppies for sale


Thats so confusing! shes selling her 2 dogs, but yet she wants a puppy to keep her 2 dogs company??

She doesn't have enough room for a rabbit, but does for a puppy?

what is she on?!

I'm going to e-mail her....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Argh she only gives her mobile number! don't want to call! 

Do you think I should offer to take the rabbit? or do you think I should leave it?


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> ?
> 
> Thats so confusing! shes selling her 2 dogs, but yet she wants a puppy to keep her 2 dogs company??
> 
> ...


she put the dogs on the site on tuesday to sell....then few days later she is wanting a pup...then on friday the poor pregnant rabbit needs a home for £5....wonder how the rabbit got pregnant...where's the male...  something def not right....


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Argh she only gives her mobile number! don't want to call!
> 
> Do you think I should offer to take the rabbit? or do you think I should leave it?


I dont have a clue about rabbits sorry....but who could sell a pregnant rabbit...the poor thing could end up anywhere....surely she should be feeling safe and settled....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Its all very stange, not sure what to make of it, if its all true, you can't just chuckanimals out! argh


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Its all very stange, not sure what to make of it, if its all true, you can't just chuckanimals out! argh


sadly i think there are more and more people like this.....i saw the other thread about the 17 rabbits for sale...all cramped in those tiny cages...i just dont get how people can do it....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> I dont have a clue about rabbits sorry....but who could sell a pregnant rabbit...the poor thing could end up anywhere....surely she should be feeling safe and settled....


I know, I just feel so bad for the poor little thing


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> I know, I just feel so bad for the poor little thing


she looks very sweet in the picture....im miles away in Leeds and im first to admit i dont know much about rabbits....especially pregnant ones....i wonder if a rescue would take her.....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> sadly i think there are more and more people like this.....i saw the other thread about the 17 rabbits for sale...all cramped in those tiny cages...i just dont get how people can do it....


I saw that ( its all so awful, I just wish people would think....

I mean I'm awful, I love animals and could try and squeeze them all into the house, but there are limits! even I know that!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

disgusting! I will happily brand this person on the forehead! she doesnt deserve pets! I personally would find out where she lives and then report her to the RSPCA, saying they havent been fed.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

If you can get her to me, I can take her in.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If I was at home or visiting home (worthing) any time soon I would happily pick this girl up and dive her to you vamp, unfortunately devon is a little further afield at the mo. I cant think of any1 at the mo who would be willing to do this for me either. I will keep thinking, fingers crossed she can get to you.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just looked to see if I am anywhere near either of you(I am terrible with geography!) and I am a long way away.

I wonder would a bunny run be possible to organise?

*Heidi*


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> If you can get her to me, I can take her in.


Hiya,

How far are you from brighton? I might be able to persuade my oh....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I've just looked to see if I am anywhere near either of you(I am terrible with geography!) and I am a long way away.
> 
> I wonder would a bunny run be possible to organise?
> 
> *Heidi*


Bunny run? whats that lol? sorry I'm clueless!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in Dagenham, Essex.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I am in Dagenham, Essex.


I'm afraid its too far, it says 2 half hours


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Bunny run? whats that lol? sorry I'm clueless!


A bunny run means that. 
You get the bunny from that person and drive say 20miles, then someone meets you, takes the bunny and drives another 20miles, then hands over to someone else etc etc until it reaches where it is going.
If someone is on the route between the 2 places, usually they dont mind helping out.
Obviously if its a long long way then someone will have to have the bun overnight 

*Heidi*


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> A bunny run means that.
> You get the bunny from that person and drive say 20miles, then someone meets you, takes the bunny and drives another 20miles, then hands over to someone else etc etc until it reaches where it is going.
> If someone is on the route between the 2 places, usually they dont mind helping out.
> Obviously if its a long long way then someone will have to have the bun overnight
> ...


Ooo well I could drive to Gatwick?? thats about 45mins from me  anyone near Gatwick?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna do a thread, see if we cant get a bunny run set up if thats ok with both of you?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Fine by me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

ide take her but i just am too far away to get her and as i dont drive its pretty much impossible atm, if any1 can do traveling then ide be more than happy to take her in. poor bunny! some people anger me so much! have no idea how to look after there rabbits !!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

A transport thread is fine by me 
Ideally need to get her here asap as there is no mention of a due date.


----------

